# Alantean Staff [Sprite]



## killerkyo25 (Feb 6, 2008)

Atlantean Staff (Handle):






That's the handle of a new sprite I'm making, I'm not completed with the whole staff,
yet... who's interested in the story behind this staff? if so, I guess I'll write it up =P 

Comment and rate =P

I made this for a contest... =P


----------



## test84 (Feb 6, 2008)

not bad.
i hope the game doesnt show the animation all the time and just use it when its selected.

*goes wandering to find sprites for his game*


----------



## killerkyo25 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks and lol .... =D, that's actually a kewl idea when you hover
over it/select it then the animation starts =P


----------



## test84 (Feb 6, 2008)

umm, i think thats natural.


----------



## Ducky (Feb 20, 2008)

Does this count as sprite?
Pretty cool job dude.


oh wait.. my bad

GIVE US DE STORY!!


----------

